# Bad pic.... These are chickens in getting



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

What type are the dark ones I know one is a barred... There are 4 more barreds and 4 mixed and the rooster is not mine FYI  any ideas I was wandering Austrolorps?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Anyone know what types they are???


----------



## jbird (Feb 19, 2013)

I think that one might be a black giant???


----------



## smallworldgirl (Feb 25, 2013)

I think one looks like a speckled Sussex


----------



## smallworldgirl (Feb 25, 2013)

smallworldgirl said:


> I think one looks like a speckled Sussex


Sorry you just asked about the black ones. My bad


----------

